# ما المقصود بـ Lra بمواصفات الكمبرسور وكيف نستنتج منه بقية المواصفات



## ngs_t (4 يناير 2008)

رايت في بعض مواصفات الكمبرسورات مذكور فقط Lra موضوع امامه قيمة ما المقصود بهذا المصطلح وماذا يمثل وكيف نستطيع تحويل قيمته لباقي المواصفات مثل كم يساوي طن تبريدي وهكذا
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## ngs_t (5 يناير 2008)

مكتوب بالمواصفات 

L.r.a =360


----------



## ngs_t (6 يناير 2008)

R.L.A.=Compressor running load amps
L.R.A.=Compressor locked rotor amps
F.L.A.=Full load amps of condenser blower motors

هذي تعاريف حصلتها بس ما عرف كيف رابطها بباقي المواصفات بمعادلات


----------



## ryan (7 يناير 2008)

L.R.A means locked rotor amperage

وهو قيمة التيار الذي يمر في دائرة العضو الدوار في البدايه وهو ساكن لحظيا في الجزء الكهربي من الضاغط وهذا التيار هو ما سيدفع العضوالدوار للادارة
وقيمة تكون مرتفعه ولفتره لحظيه يعني بلمللي ثانيه 
اذا ولماذا يكتب ؟
لوضع دوائر الحماية والفيوزات القادره علي إستيعاب هذا التيار اذ ان استمراره يصبح خطرا علي الدائرة 
اما عن التحويل للطن تبريد فلا اعلم له علاقة بذلك اذ انه يعبر في لمح البصر


----------



## ngs_t (7 يناير 2008)

ryan 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم مجدى (13 يناير 2008)

*اضافة الى موضوع lra*

الاخ العزيز تحيه طيبه وبعد اضافة الى ماقيل انه باستخدام lra يمكن معرفة امبير الكباس الحقيقى وكذلك قدرته بالحصان---مثال---اذا كان عندنا كباس (lra31) نجد ان (31-6=25 /5=5) اى ان امبير هذا الكباس يساوى 5 امبير اى ان هذا الكباس واحد وربع حصان تقريبا


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (13 يناير 2008)

many thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hassanre (16 يناير 2008)

السيد كريم المحترم
بالنسبة لما ذكرت أنفا هل يوجد قوانين لهذه الحسبة أفدنا جزاك الله كل خير
حسان توفيق


----------



## م/سليمان333 (18 يناير 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## منييب (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## كاسر (22 مارس 2008)

حسب فهمي وبالرجوع للكتاوجات:

هناك فرق بين

Starting Current
وبين
LRA

حيث الأولى هي الأمبير الأولي اللازم لبدأ الدوران للوحدة كاملة

والثاني هو الأمبير في حالة توقف عامود الكمبروسر عن الدوران لعطل ما


ولذلك نلاحظ أن قيمة الـ
Starting Current
لوحدة 5طن من LG هي 85A
(الوحدة هنا تعني الداخلية مع الخارجية)

بينما الـ
LRA
للكمبروسر هي 160A

كما ورد في الكتالوج من LG

ولا أعلم أن هناك قدرة للاستفادة من هذا الرقم (LRA) للحصول على قدرته
لكن الأصل أن ترد البيانات المطلوبة في الكتالوجات الخاصة به وإعطاء قدرة الحصان أولى من ذكر LRA

وأرجو التأكد والتصحيح لي إن كنت مخطأً

تحياتي


----------



## تبريدمحمد (22 مارس 2008)

تم الارشاد


----------



## احمد شوقى عبد العز (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اخوانى الاعزاء 
ارجو الافاده عن كيفيه تركيب الفان كويل فى دوائر الشلر و كل الملحقات الخاصه به و طريقه عملها و الانواع المتعدده لها .


----------



## ahakhader (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نشكر الإفادة وأعقب أن كلام الأخ كاسر 
أشكرك على الإفادة الصحيحة حيث سألت دكتور مهندس كهربائي وأجاب بذلك أيضا حيث هذه القيمة تساعد في تحديد مواصفات قاطع حماية المحرك في حال توقف الحركة في المحرك لأي سبب كان لحماية ملفاته من الإحتراق 
شكرا لك


----------



## كاسر (23 مارس 2008)

أشكرك على تأكيد المعلومة

لكن إن أمكن أن تتكرم بسؤال هذا الدكتور عن نقطتين:

1. في بعض الكتالوجات (فوجي على سبيل المثال) تذكر حد أدنى لقطر سلك التوصيل (وهذا شيء طبيعي) ولكنها تذكر أيضاً حدا أعلى لهذا السلك

والسؤال: هل هناك ضرر لاستخدام قطر سلك أكبر من هذا الحد الأعلى؟ ولماذا؟ (حسب فهمي أن الزيادة في قطر السلك ليس لها أثر سلبي، ولكن هذا ما جلب التسائل لدي)

2.


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (16 يونيو 2014)

_*جزاكم الله كل خير*_​


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع يا الاخ الكريم


----------

